# 30L Anubias & Apisto Tank



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome to my tank thread 

Tank specifications:
Tankset: Tetra AquaArt 30L (silver)
Dimensions: 35 x 35 x 25 cm
Lighting: 11W PL (tankset) & 9W PL (additional)
Filtration: Eheim Liberty 200
Substrate: Full ADA Substrate using Amazonia II
Hardscape: Granite & Bogwood

Flora:
Anubias barteri var 'nana'
Anubias barteri var nana 'Petite'
Anubias barteri var barteri 'Broad Leaf'
Anubias barteri var nana 'Yellow Heart'
Anubias barteri var nana 'Eyes'
Anubias afzelii

Fauna:
Apistogramma Elizabethae (pair)
Otocinclus affinis (2)
Rasbora espei (5)


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's an angled shot... comments are welcomed


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

My male Apisto flaring at the mirror (outside the tank) :mrgreen:


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Flaring and close-up shots.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice & different! Kinda of has that palladium look.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful tank and Apistos! 


You have really made the tank look nice with the Anubias.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great looking tank! I like how you've positioned the rocks and Anubias. The background makes it look like the base of a tree, and I agree with TexGal that it looks a lot like a palludarium, only the fish swimming around give away the fact it's filled with water. 

Nice choice of fish, the apisto is quite striking and the rasboras are a nice accent.


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Wooow


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow....very nice tank! 

Those apistos are beautiful!


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Amazing fish and I must say aquascaping with only 1 plant genus is extremely hard unless its moss or grass, but you did a nice job!


----------

